# Does carbon serve any purpose at all?



## jvdb (May 29, 2014)

Been reading up a lot on sponge filters, and using regular sponges in HOB filters. All that seems to make perfect sense but what I am wondering is if carbon serves any purpose whatsoever? Obviously people make due without carbon and many prefer not to use it at all. The only real thing I can find about what it does is REMOVAL of meds from a tank which is counter productive.

So.... why was carbon introduced into filter media in the first place? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Carbon's only real function is to remove meds from the water, or if you think there might be some kind if chemical in the water, you can toss some carbon in there to remove any harmful chemicals. As far as why all stock filter cartridges come with carbon, I can only assume because carbon only works for so long, so if you want your carbon to work, you need to replace it often, and you will have a harder time re-using the cartridges. Carbon is cheap, so they make good money off of people who don't know better.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Carbon helps remove odors, water discoloration, chloramines, chlorine, organics, tannins, phenols, and residual medications when treatment is complete. 
Plus a host of other possible contaminants....


Do you need to use it?
Absolutely not!

Water changes with treated water will normally accomplish most of the above although odors and discoloration (or other contaminants) can still be present in replacement tap water. 

I use some limited amount of carbon and Purigen as I've found it really gives the water that crisp clean look that I want. 
It also keeps any odor or discolorations to a minimum between water changes.

Do as you wish.....if you don't see any benefit don't use it. 
Pretty simple.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The filling of the cartridges is not just carbon, but activated carbon. The grain is very fine pores. This can bind many substances and particles per se. However, the capacity is limited. It often has to be replaced. First, work, secondly costs. It is probably strayed away again. Only in exceptional cases.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm with Brian (sort of)and Kayla.Unless you think there is something in your source water then you don't need it.If there is some (uncommon) element in your source water then carbon may work well.Most filter manufacturers just want you to replace(spend your money) every month or even more often(some of carbon used in filters is such poor quality it couldn't work on a volume of more than5g for maore then 10 days(NO JOKE!).
The PURIGEN is a great product which unlike carbon is rechargeable making it very affordable(some of mine are 2-3 years old.)
It should be remembered that great advice and experience are offered from members on sites like this.You don't really here the people at pet stores saying chnge water every week or rinse your filter in old tank water too often do you?Don't even get me started on cycling advice(if they even offer any{wrong or even a little accurate}).Most just don't do the proper maintanence so a little carbon seems like a good thing to them,since they can't imagine 50% waterchanges every week!


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I'm with Brian (sort of)...



If I get anyone to even partially agree with me I'm doing darn good! 
I'll take it...especially on hump-day *r2


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Buerkletuscon you are correct. There are some uses for carbon. If you're into inverts and your water pipes are copper carbon should be used just in case. If for some reason you must crowd a tank for a short period, carbon is helpful. With todays technology carbon has really been pushed to the back burner, but us older hacks know exactly how to use it. I use it when forced to start a brand new sponge to keep the parameters under control.


----------

